# Football Clubs in the UAE



## AccyRover (Apr 30, 2012)

Im looking for a football club for my 15 year old for when he moves out later this year. Does anyone know of any professional clubs as he is currently signed on with a league club in the UK, so i need a good standard.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

AccyRover said:


> Im looking for a football club for my 15 year old for when he moves out later this year. Does anyone know of any professional clubs as he is currently signed on with a league club in the UK, so i need a good standard.


Probably you best bet would be something like AL Wasl which is the major Dubai based team, managed by Maradonna. Al Wasl FC - The most popular club in UAE, they do have a youth set up but cant vouch about the demographics of the team. copied the link here so maybe drop them a mail. Our another option use the UAE fa website to mail shot other teams.

As for good standard probably comparable with league 2 teams so depends where you stand on league 2 football teams or Scottish premiership teams ;-)


----------



## AccyRover (Apr 30, 2012)

Laowei said:


> Probably you best bet would be something like AL Wasl which is the major Dubai based team, managed by Maradonna. Al Wasl FC - The most popular club in UAE, they do have a youth set up but cant vouch about the demographics of the team. copied the link here so maybe drop them a mail. Our another option use the UAE fa website to mail shot other teams.
> 
> As for good standard probably comparable with league 2 teams so depends where you stand on league 2 football teams or Scottish premiership teams ;-)


Cheers, I'll give that a try, at least that should suffice his needs.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Meant to add this link for you which may help.

UAE Football Association


----------

